# Timberline on Mt. Hood Oregon - Discounted Lift Tickets



## Daddies (Nov 11, 2008)

Come to Daddies Board Shop to get free discount coupons good for Timberline Resort on Mt. Hood Oregon. Discounted lift tickets are rare so act fast.

Coupons are good for *$20 off an adult day lift ticket or $10 off any age day lift ticket*. Discounts are good Tuesday, Wednesday & Thursday thru February 26, 2009

Get up to the mountain with this great mid-week deal. Coupons are available for pick-up from Daddies Board Shop During regular business hours. Wed-Fri 1pm-6pm and Saturday Noon-5pm. Also available for download at: *Timberline Lodge » Deals*


----------

